# Rest period for Mass/Strength



## CJMAJOR (Feb 5, 2002)

How long do you guys rest between sets when working out? I am trying to gain strength and mass and I rest about 2-3 minutes is the enough or to much?
Thanks for your help


----------



## seyone (Feb 5, 2002)

I don't think there is any right or wrong answer.  you need to rest long enough that you can hit the weights hard the next set. if you rest 2 minutes and can't handle the weight you think you should be using increase your rest. only you know what that magic number is.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2002)

3 minutes is sufficient.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 6, 2002)

Depends on what exercise your doing, your arms may need less rest than your chest etc. 
1-3 min depending on the part, or when your ready.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 6, 2002)

i thought it was 90seconds is the best rest??


----------



## CJMAJOR (Feb 8, 2002)

Ok thanks for your help!


----------



## gopro (Feb 8, 2002)

I prefer 2-4 minutes between sets at most times. However, at times your body needs a shock, something it is not accustomed to...aside from lifting heavier. One of the best ways to accomplish this is to move more rapidly during your workout. Occasionally, try resting 30 seconds to 1 minute between sets...your weights will go down but your intensity will go through the roof!


----------



## Quiksilver4917 (Feb 9, 2002)

I ususally rest about 2 minutes


----------



## tallguy34 (Feb 9, 2012)

houstonlifter said:


> That is a good plan. I would consider running an AI the whole time as SD is known to cause water retention which is the cause of increased blood pressure.  SD/Epi together would solve that more than likely but if you want just SD, I say do that and throw in some Erase or something like that.  It will only help keep up test levels.



Interesting... I'm not noticing any water retention at all with my run right now. I wonder if I just don't get that side...


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 9, 2012)

As a powerlifter I take 5-10min between heavy sets of 1-6. For size I say rest long enough that your heart rate comes almost to a rested rate. Witch for most would be 2-3min for a normal set of 5-10reps.


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dang, I only rest 30-45sec max, I like keeping my intensity high. But as stated maybe thats whats keeping me from lifting heavier weight and getting more mass.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 9, 2012)

Work like would be good for cardio and cuts but not for mass. If you make your rest 2min you will be able to move more weight each set witch will help with size.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd say a person has to work on their conditioning so that although they're going heavy, they don't have to waste 2/3 of their workout time resting - but maybe that's just me!


----------



## bjg (Feb 9, 2012)

rest between sets varies a lot between different people, each person has a different recovery time...but normally big muscles will require longer rest than smaller muscles ...how long you should rest? this is naturally answered by your body ..you can feel when to start your next set.
as a good conditioned person with fast recovery period , i take about 45 secs to 90 secs for muscles like biceps triceps ..and about 1 to 3 minutes max for legs and chest , back.
for size i either go sets of 8-12 reps with resting period mentioned above. or sometimes i go heavier with weights i can do 4 reps then rest only few secs go back with 3 reps, rest few secs go back with 1 or 2 reps...it is like doing drop sets sort of.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, this will answer alot.... How tall are you and what's your BF at and what do you weigh?

From the way you posted I'm gonna say small and lean.... If you want to gain alittle rest more. Not tryin to start shit just sayin.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I dont understand why you all are stuck on TIME. You want a heart rate monitor. If you want strength youre going to need a strong heart too. once you do a set wait untill your HRM goes down to 100-110bpm then hit it again. You will begin to build a synergy between them.

The body works as a whole. And you want your heart and lungs to keep up and be able to provide all the O2 and nutrients transportation into and out of the muscles and removing wastes.

too much time you get cold and open yourself to injury. too short and you havent allow significant time for the muscle to recover.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 9, 2012)

I go when I feel that I am mentally and physically ready to give it 100%. There is no exact time, it changes from day to day and by the load lifted.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like this is a very subjective question I would like to know about actual science behind rest periods. but I rest in accordance with how I "feel"
With small muscle groups I rest less 1-1:30 mins
with big boy lifts (bench, squats, deadlifts) I rest 2-3 mins.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I feel like this is a very subjective question I would like to know about actual science behind rest periods. but I rest in accordance with how I "feel"
> With small muscle groups I rest less 1-1:30 mins
> with big boy lifts (bench, squats, deadlifts) I rest 2-3 mins.



That can be found Im sure. Anyone with a ACE certification would know what Im talking about. The three muscle fibers, the 2 fast twitch and one slow twitch each have a maximum HR zone. Resting periods of 100-110bpm for fast twitch, heavy few reps, 115bpm for the 12-15 reps and 125bpm for 25+ reps.
Im too tired to do any research for you but im sure its out there. 

You want your heart and lungs to be que'd up with your muscles.


----------



## bjg (Feb 10, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I feel like this is a very subjective question I would like to know about actual science behind rest periods. but I rest in accordance with how I "feel"
> With small muscle groups I rest less 1-1:30 mins
> with big boy lifts (bench, squats, deadlifts) I rest 2-3 mins.



exactly


----------



## bjg (Feb 10, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> Ok, this will answer alot.... How tall are you and what's your BF at and what do you weigh?
> 
> From the way you posted I'm gonna say small and lean.... If you want to gain alittle rest more. Not tryin to start shit just sayin.



talking to me?  i am short yes around 5'6 but not very lean around 175 lbs i never measure BF but i am working to regain my 6 packs and i am 3-4  months away 
i recover really fast  after a minute i am almost totally rested that is why i don't rest much. i work out like a freight train just hit it hard and don't stop. i do take few minutes of rest when switching from body part to another. however in some days i take it easy long rests and just taking it easy.
basically i do according to how i feel.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^ well you said something like your pace must he the reason it's hard for you to gain size and strength, and you don't want to rest to much.... Witch I think I'm almost impossable. On heavy days like with 1-4 I'll rest 10min between sets. In some of the powerlifting meets iv done it was almost 1hr between lifts (45-50) I and others had no problems still movin weight even after all that time. So resting double your norm will help you get stronger and move more weight witch will bring the heart rate down and not burn so many cal. Witch will bring your body weight up. No disrespect just saying.


----------



## bjg (Feb 11, 2012)

i'll try to incorporate  some days of heavy lifting with good rest between lifts and see how it goes ....im open for any changes..i am not stuck on any way of training i like variation


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are training like a power lifter (low reps, heavy weight) muscle endurance should not be your goal, so you should be taking at least 3 minutes between sets. You can focus on lower rest intervals doing speed work and accessory work. 

My general philosophy: when training for strength, train for strength. When training for endurance/recovery ability, train for endurance/recovery ability. 

It is simple, but often ignored.


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 11, 2012)

I think so too


----------



## Imens (Feb 12, 2012)

I would say around 2 minutes or even less maybe. I usually rest for a minute and a bit


----------

